# TYKO Plus | Overview:



## HPBotha (16/9/20)

*Not for Sale to Persons Under the Age of 18*​

*Tyko PLUS | Overview:
*
​
*Introduction*
What a year 2020 turned out to become! By now you should have had a chance to see that we introduced two new devices! The Tyko Plus and the new Cue Aqua.

The new Tyko Plus features some great upgrades - in short, we introduced a new Hybrid mouthpiece, better material finishes, a new control board and finally, a new atomiser head.
The new generation Tyko coil designs are a large improvement on the Aero and Vega and excel at a powerful and full flavour experience.

Tyko exceeds at producing rich flavour with a robust throat hit with its 1.2 ohm coil, perfect for our ATS customers with 18mg Flavour. An optional 0.4 ohm Power (STL) coil allows for experimentation with vaping or looser Classic (MTL) use with 3-18mg Flavours - which makes it a great cross-over, 'All-In-One' Pen.

*1] Upgraded:*

​The Plus now takes advantage of the inherent properties of the Stainless Steel and leaves it exposed in a natural and beautiful matte satin finish - ensuring your device will work and look better for longer. The Plus has had a major performance upgrade with new electronics, optimising power delivery for better flavour and power output at a rate of 20kHz. The new fluted mouthpiece was finely tuned for Classic (MTL) users, the simplest, yet biggest update.

*2] Hybrid:*

​Retaining the original Tyko’s hybrid nature we upgraded the STL performance with a new atomiser head, while making Classic (MTL) a better experience with the new Classic (MTL) fluted mouthpiece. In both modes the upgraded control board now regulates power output with a fast 20kHz oscillator. Delivering smooth performance for both the 0.4 ohm Mesh and 1.2 ohm NiChrome Classic (MTL) coils.

*3] Easy to use:*

​The compact Tyko Plus, retains the original Tyko's Push-In coil design, which are easy to pull out and change without mess or fuss. Push-In coils also remain on the tank side and seal the tank. This allows one to easily swap tanks or batteries on-the-go. Filling the tank is no fussy business either, unscrew and fill!

*Design Updates:*
​
Matte Stainless Steel Body
The Tyko Plus features a full Stainless Steel body design which is harder and stronger than most other metals. The Plus now takes advantage of the inherent properties of the Stainless Steel and leaves it exposed in a natural and beautiful matte satin finish - ensuring your device will work and look better for longer.

New Fluted Mouthpiece Design
The big change for the Tyko AIO Plus is the introduction of the new Fluted Mouthpiece. Customers have been requesting the fluted design, and we are proud to introduce the newest iteration. Perfect for a relaxed classic vaping experience, and a restricted loose draw when used with the power atomiser head.

New Mesh Atomizer Head
The Tyko AIO Plus introduces a new Straight to Lung atomiser head, using the same technology as the Cumulus AIO. (EXCLUSIVE USE ON THE TYKO PLUS RANGE). The Mesh coil produces a larger, more flavourful, vapour; while at a reduced power requirements than the original 0.5 ohm version.

New Improved Electronics
With the new Atomiser head we also upgraded the onboard circuit. We are able to better control power delivery at a rate of 20 000 cycles per second (20kHz), compared to 50 cycles per second (50Hz) on first generation Tyko AIO. This allows us to generate a smooth and constant power output, especially for the new Mesh Coil.

*Features:*
​The Tyko Plus is not just a redesign of the Tyko, as you can see we focussed heavily on upgrading the Tyko into a new hybrid performer.

*Technical Specifications:*

​Rated Wattage/s: Constant 24W (Power coil) 10.5W (Classic Coil)
Product Size: Ø19x 124 mm
Resistance: 1.2 ohm (Classic/MTL coil)
0.4 ohm (Power/STL MESH coil)
Tank Volume: 2.0ml

*In use:*
​
To Refill:

Hold the AIO the right way up.
Grip the Glass section of the Tank with one hand, the Top Cap with the other, and unscrew.
Fill the tank through one of the two outer ports, to just below the metal cut-out area.
Use your favourite Twisp flavour; we recommend using our (VG : PG 50:50) Twisp® ‘Classic’ Flavours with a nicotine content of 8 to 18 mg/ml.
We recommend using our 3mg Twisp® ‘Power’ Flavours with a lower nicotine content, as the Straight-to-Lung method is associated with sub-ohm use and higher vapour temperatures.
Replace and fasten top cap, while holding the glass, to prevent over-tightening the tank to the base.
Finger-tight is fine.

*THIS PRODUCT CONTAINS NICOTINE AND IS ADDICTIVE.*​
​Changing Atomiser Heads:


Unscrew and remove the Battery from the Tank.
Holding the closed Tank upside down (Mouthpiece pointing to the floor), simply pull the used Atomizer Head out from the Tank and dispose responsibly.
Drip at least 5 drops of Flavour on the top of the new Atomiser Head to prime it.
Simply push the new Atomizer Head into the Tank and screw the Battery back on.
NOTE: If your tank already contains liquid, open the top of the tank for a second or two to release any trapped air to allow wicking and avoid a dry burn.
Drawing air through the Mouthpiece a few times with the airflow wide open and then half-closed can also aid wicking.
Be sure to allow the new Atomizer Head to soak for at least a few minutes before using.
 
*Spares and Accessories:*





​
*Starter Pack:*
Contents:

1 x Tyko Plus AIO 1500 mAh Battery
1 x Tyko Plus AIO 2 ml Tank
1 x Tyko Plus Hybrid Mouthpiece
1 x Tyko Plus Power Mouthpiece
1 x Tyko 1.2 ohm Classic (MTL) Atomizer Head
1 x Tyko 0.4 ohm Power (STL) Mesh Atomizer Head
1 x Red, Green, Pink, Blue and Orange tank seal set
1 x USB Charging Cable
1 x User Manual


​*Status Indications:*

Charge level indication takes place around the button after every button press. Five LED lights are used to indicate the level of the charge in 20% increments. A full ring indicates a full Battery. As the charge drops the lights go out in an anti-clockwise direction.
Charging is indicated by the same five LED lights. As the charge increases, so do the number of lights, in a clockwise direction.
Short Circuit Protection: In the unlikely event that your Atomizer Head or Battery short circuits, the power will shut off, and the top two LED lights will flash alternately. Please change your Atomizer Head, or contact Twisp® Support should the problem persist.
Overheat Protection: If button is pressed for longer than 10 seconds, the power will shut off to prevent damage to the Atomizer Head, and the button lights will cycle anti-clockwise for few seconds. The device can continue to be used normally thereafter.
Low Voltage Protection: When the Battery voltage drops lower than required, a single LED will flash at the 1 o’clock position and the device will power off. Charge the device and power it back on.
​*Charging:*

Using the micro USB cable, connect the device to a powered USB port (e.g. laptop) not exceeding 5V to charge, or use a Twisp accessory Wall Adapter. Refer to the battery level LED status indications for charge levels.
When the battery is fully charged, all the lights around the button will stay on.
Full charge takes about 2 hours. You can use your Tyko AIO while charging, but if low voltage protection flashes (single top LED flashes), we suggest you charge for a while before use.






*Not for Sale to Persons Under the Age of 18*​

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## KZOR (19/9/20)

You got some nice looking devices which got me wondering as to whether you ever considered bringing out a rebuildable deck for one or some of them.
I would defo not mind having a local Twisp product like that in my collection especially if it can take 18650 batteries on top of that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Optimistic 2


----------

